# Portage sys-kernel questions

## betaphi1319

I'm looking in the sys-kernel under /usr/portage, and I have noticed that there is a crypto-sources and a gentoo-sources subdirectory. 

A few questions come to mind:

1. What's the difference between the two?

2. Can I experiment with the crypto sources while keeping the gentoo kernel available for when I screw something up?

3. Where can I find a changelog for what's changed between releases of kernel-source (i.e. gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r4 vs. -r3)?

Thanks!

Chris

----------

## kerframil

1. Think it's this: http://www.kerneli.org. It's an patch (not endorsed by Linus himself) to add strong cryptography that cannot normally be present due to export regulations.

2. Yeah, you should be able to. The kernels should install under unique directories under /usr/src. So you need to make sure that /usr/src/linux is linked to the folder according to which one you are going to build. Then add different kernels to your bootloader. I wouldn't recommend using modules with this kind of approach   :Wink: 

3. Er, you should be able to glean some clues from the ebuild files in /usr/portage/sys-kernel/(kernel_version) ... can't remember which ones right now ... sorry.

----------

